# An interview with the inventor of E-cigarettes:



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/13)

I recently read this and thought it may be an interesting read 

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/a...w-inventor-e-cigarette-herbert-a-gilbert.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Gizmo (7/10/13)

A true legend - thank Herbert Gilbert for making way for absolutely stunning product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> A true legend - thank Herbert Gilbert for making way for absolutely stunning product.




Its a pity he doesn't get the recognition he deserves

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Thanks, that was a great read. He has now saved millions of lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/9/18)

Wow,I enjoyed that read.Thanks for fi ding and posting it here


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

I second that, very interesting read indeed. Thank you...


----------



## Willyza (13/9/18)

Andre said:


> Thanks, that was a great read. He has now saved millions of lives.


Agree


----------



## Ryan69 (13/9/18)

wow very interesting 
thanks a lot


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (13/9/18)

I Watched an insert of DR Gilbert on BBC and boy i was amazed that it took us decades to catch on to such a great idea...
In a Press Conference Dr Gilbert was in, He did try to claim royalties from the various E-Cig companies.
Unfortunetly due to Statue of Limitations on the Patent, the Patent was expired.
Such a shame to a true GENIUS that he did not get what was due to him...
Thank you Dr Gilbert fo inventing something that saved my LIFE!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/18)

Thanks for this @Stroodlepuff

So how does this fit in with Hon Lik also being referenced as the inventor of the e-cigarette?
Do you think he just came up with it much later?


----------



## RichJB (13/9/18)

Hon Lik was late to the party but his timing was the best. Even big tobacco had developed prototypes of vaporisers long before Hon Lik did. But Hon Lik released his device at the point where health harms from combustible tobacco were most in the spotlight, and when battery technology had advanced to the point where vaping became viable.

As Gilbert himself says, it just wasn't the right time for his invention. Although he is wrong about one aspect:



> To my knowledge nothing has stemmed the increase of the number of tobacco smokers, not legislation, special packaging and warnings nor death.



Not true. The proportion of smokers in Western society has plummeted over the past fifty years, from a high of 50% shortly after WW2 to around 15% today - and still decreasing year on year. The public health campaign of health warnings, coupled with making it harder and more expensive for smokers to indulge their habit, has been a huge success.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/9/18)

Herbert Gilbert had the original design patents way back in the 60's, Hon Lik is the inventor and holds the patent for the modern day E-cigarette from what I can understand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/18)

Thanks @RichJB and @Stroodlepuff !
Fascinating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/9/18)

It's probably worth noting as well that Hon Lik no longer holds the patent. He sold it to Imperial Tobacco for $75m in 2014. When he still had the patent, he tried to sue companies who violated his patent rights and didn't get anywhere. Big tobacco figured they had the clout to enforce the patent but Imperial, too, has failed in its bids to sue vaping companies for infringing their patent. Moral of the story: don't try to enforce IP in the vaping sector. Nobody cares and you will lose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

